# Large calibers and small handguns?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Recently, I shot a Glock 36 (.45 acp) and found that large calibers don't mix...at least in my hands.  I have average sized hands/wrists, but had difficulty handling the recoil from this particular 45 acp handgun.

I've shot my share of 1911s, in both compact and full size and have always thought the recoil was very comfortable. I'm guessing that this is the standard for steel framed handguns vs. polymer framed handguns.

* What are your experiences with 45 acp CCW handguns?
* What is your frame preference (steel, alloy or polymer)?
* Do you carry a compact or full size, in 45 acp?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

I have and LOVE my Glock 30. I too have average hands. I also have a Kimber coustom carry. I like the Glock better has more capacity and IMO less recoil.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A family member has a Glock 30 and I didnt like it to much..not because of the recoil but more for the fact that I have big hands and it just didnt feel right(will stick with my Glock 17 and 22) I have a Fullsize Smith M&P in 45ACP and the recoil is not bad on it or in my Colt.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RobFyl said:


> I have and LOVE my Glock 30. I too have average hands. I also have a Kimber coustom carry. I like the Glock better has more capacity and IMO less recoil.


RobFyl,
It's interesting that you'd mention the Glock 30, as I've considered it as a CCW. Also, you finding it having less recoil than the Kimber is a good surprise.

I used to own a SA Compact Carry in SS. It is an excellent weapon and I enjoyed shooting it. However, I do not care for it as a CCW weapon choice, due to the ambi-safety. Were I to carry a 1911 again, it would have a single sided safety.

I like the idea of the larger caliber of 45, for knock down power, but it must be controlable. Unless I were to carry a full sized 1911, I found the control/accuracy with the 9mm. I own a Smith M&P in a service model and the compact model. Both are very accurate, good magazine capacity, easy to carry and I feel confident and comfortable carrying them. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

My son writes a blog on randum gun related topics and just other randum thoughts he has written on concealed carry and caliber issues it is a very good sight you should check it out "when the balloon goes up.com"


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Bowhunter, I have been shooting a 45 since I was 17 yrs old I'm 32 now. IMO a 45 is not a good choice for anyone that does not shoot on a regular basis. I feel the best CCW caliber for someone who does not shoot often is a 9mm. Again this is just my opinion. It's like anything else practice practice practice. 

Back to the Kimber IMO it's not worth 1/2 of what I paid for it. The factory mags are junk. For some reason it will not feed 185 grain golden sabers but will fire every other hollow point???


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't mind the weight of my Springfield Loaded Ultra Compact .45 (Officer's size 3.5" barrel) with stainless slide and frame, for carry. I shoot it better than my G-17. Right now I carry the Springfield OWB with an overshirt or t-shirt untucked. If I have to tuck I carry a Keltec PF-9 IWB in a Crossbreed. Thinking about getting a Crossbreed for my .45.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually the polymer frame pistols absorb a little bit more of the recoil energy than a steel/Alum frame and will giving you less felt recoil if compared oz for oz. Of course they (polymer) are a fraction of the weight of metal frames so theres that tradeoff also. You might want to look into a heavier frame or a lighter caliber.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I've had a few different carry guns and I now have a kahr pm40 and it is my favorite by far. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

